# Office 2013 und Arcor



## dg87 (20. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit kurzem bei Windows 8 ein Update bekommen, nun läuft outlook (2013) nicht mehr richtig.
Ich kann (arcor) mails verschicken, aber ich empfange keine mehr. Kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung.
Einstellungen habe ich mit der von der Arcor Seite verglichen (Imap). 

Habt ihr noch Ideen. Komisches Phänomen.


----------



## sheel (21. August 2013)

Mal versucht, das Update wieder zu entfernen?


----------



## FreeMind90 (27. September 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es das Konto komplett zu entfernen und neu hinzuzufügen.
Bei GMail hats in Outlook 2010 mal was gebracht


----------

